# Engaged UK & US citizens, marriage/wedding in UK, but moving to US



## clemato (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have exhausted UCSIS and DOS websites. They do not answer this question.


I am American born/citizen
He is English
Wedding/marriage will be in he UK (Scotland)
He is moving here to America

What Visa do we use? 

He's not my spouse yet so we cannot do the spouse Visa. 

We are not marrying in the USA, so he cannot do the Fiance Visa.

Tourist visa? But isn't that wrong also?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

clemato said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have exhausted UCSIS and DOS websites. They do not answer this question.
> 
> ...


You'll need two visas: one for you to marry in the UK and the other for your husband back to the US.

I have no idea of the details of the visa you will need for the UK. Ask in the UK forum or look on the web. They usually take a month or so.

However, the one you should apply for the US is the CR1 immigrant visa. This will give him permission to both work and live here. The problem is that it takes 8-10 months to process, which I fear will not suit you. And you cannot start the clock until you are actually married.

Some guidance here: Embassy of the U.S. London: Immediate Relative

Unfortunately, you will not be able to shave 2 or 3 months off the process by filing the initial I-130 in London since you won't have the required residence in the UK.

The alternative visa for your situation is a K3. Since it takes around the same time but does not include the permission to work (you complete the change to permenant resident in the US), I wouldn't bother with it if I were you.


----------

